# RACKS: Thule vs Yakima and where to buy



## mccleaks (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm looking to outfit my car with a ski rack this year. Getting tired of the skis taking up half my trunk and a third of my back seat. I used to have a full Thule set-up with the old square bars. I got rid of the feet and bars a while back, but I still have my Thule box and will most likely be putting that on top of whatever new set-up I get. 

Do people have advice on Thule vs. Yakima? Also, are these newer aerodynamic style bars worth the extra cash? I'm mounting on a sedan with no factory rack, don't know if either brand might be an easier install or have better fit-up?

If you guys know where I can go to not have to spend 400-500 bucks on this, that would be pretty cool too. Other than combing though craigslist, I am having trouble finding any sort of discounts. 

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> I'm looking to outfit my car with a ski rack this year. Getting tired of the skis taking up half my trunk and a third of my back seat. I used to have a full Thule set-up with the old square bars. I got rid of the feet and bars a while back, but I still have my Thule box and will most likely be putting that on top of whatever new set-up I get.
> 
> Do people have advice on Thule vs. Yakima? Also, are these newer aerodynamic style bars worth the extra cash? I'm mounting on a sedan with no factory rack, don't know if either brand might be an easier install or have better fit-up?
> 
> ...



i found mine in craigslist. i didn't want to part with $400+ for something i will use 3-4 times a year (when i have more than 4 people in the car)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 17, 2014)

My gf got rid of her large SUV (Chevy Trailblazer) and got a small Crossover (Subaru Crosstrek), which facilitated the need for a Thule box.  There's no way in hades I was going to pay $400 - $700 for a thin (really) shell of plastic with a few innovative hinges and a lock.

Picked up a barely used one on EBAY for $150.   That's my suggestion, peruse EBAY and Craiglist.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2014)

Yup, ebay and craigslist.  I got a set of yakima fatcat 6's for $120 that are in almost new condition.  Even if you find something a little beat up, Thule and Yakima both have excellent customer service.  They'll usually replace any broken or worn out pieces free of charge.  Just give them a call with a good sob story.

As far as bar styles go, I think it's worth going with the more aerodynamic stuff if you can find a deal them.  Especially if you are going to leave them on the car for a good length of time.  They will save you a bit in gas mileage and create far less wind noise.  The things last forever and if you decide to sell them later it will be much easier to get rid of the aero ones than the square.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought my setup on ebay too. WAY cheaper than buying new!

I'm not sold on the aero bars, unless they've come down on price, they were quite a bit more than the standard bars.  Seems like it would take a lot of miles to get the payback in minimal fuel savings.  Personally I like the round Yakima bars, the rubber coating seems to hold better than the stuff on the square Thule bars that my dad uses.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 18, 2014)

OK, I have a 2006 Volvo S60...how do I know what will fit my car if I buy off craigslist? Have not been able to find any charts or anything


----------



## mccleaks (Nov 18, 2014)

planb420 said:


> OK, I have a 2006 Volvo S60...how do I know what will fit my car if I buy off craigslist? Have not been able to find any charts or anything



For the newer models, Thule and Yakima both have a "fit guide" on their websites. That will get you part numbers for the bars, feet(Thule only), and Fit Kit that you need. Then its sort of a mix and match job off craigslist and ebay. I have had a little more trouble finding older model numbers (for the Thule square bars and Yakima round bars), but the information is out there on the web if you look hard enough. I found the Yakima info yesterday, but I lost the link. Enough googling should get you there. 

Here are links for the newer stuff....
Thule: http://www.thule.com/fitguide/default.aspx?language=en-us&market=us
Yakima: http://www.yakima.com/fit/Information


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2014)

my thule wasn't a perfect fit.. i mounted it when i bought it to make sure it basically fit.. i had to "adjust" it a little for my car when home (move forward so lift gate could open more)

this probably isn't the best time of year to shop for a used one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 18, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> I'm looking to outfit my car with a ski rack this year. Getting tired of the skis taking up half my trunk and a third of my back seat. I used to have a full Thule set-up with the old square bars. I got rid of the feet and bars a while back, but I still have my Thule box and will most likely be putting that on top of whatever new set-up I get.
> 
> Do people have advice on Thule vs. Yakima? Also, are these newer aerodynamic style bars worth the extra cash? I'm mounting on a sedan with no factory rack, don't know if either brand might be an easier install or have better fit-up?
> 
> ...



I've had an aftermarket Thule Rack system on my cars now for seven years.  I initially bought it to move kayaks but now use it to move kayaks and skis.  I've used both Thule and Yakima components with my system (i.e. specific attachments).  The only real difference I've noticed between both brands is that Yakima are round bars and Thule are square.  Although that has changed.  Yakima, overall, was a bit cheaper than Thule.  Really other than that they are Coke and Pepsi.  

We've had the basic Thule ski rack model for both the Subaru and my Honda:  







It's pretty basic and works fine. I like that you can lock it.  I am able to put by skis (in the bag) in it.  

In terms of the rack that you install on the car, I've got to say that overall my experience has been meh.  It is a big investment and was a pain up front because you get nickle and dimed for stupid things IMHO.  Installing the rack also can be tricky.  My Thule Bar system has been fine, but I've found that they don't stand up that great to the elements.  

I've also had some meh moments with the Yakima components.  My kayak rack components broke after relatively little use.  I switched over to a Madden set of attachments and those work great.  

I'm really not sure what other brands are out there for ski racks.  I know that many auto manufacturers provide aftermarket systems (Subaru) that look better and are more durable.  

In terms of buying, REI or LL Bean does discount them from time-to-time, but again it is pretty expensive and the quality is just OK in my mind.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd loom into the OEM rack options as well. 
I was in need of a roof rack for my box I already had. I biught the OEM Honda rack brand new from a dealer on Ebay for cheaper than I could buy a Thule setup (and I get a decent discount on Thule)
Also the OEM racks look like they belong on the cars, rather than bolted to the roof.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2014)

If you're near an REI you can usually pick up a nearly new roof box at their garage sale fairly cheap. The West Hartford one usually has 6-12 of them each time I've been there and no one really looks at them.


----------



## mccleaks (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks. Any idea if they sell roof rack parts at those sales too? I have an old box sitting in the garage. Just need a way to attach it to my roof. 


o3jeff said:


> If you're near an REI you can usually pick up a nearly new roof box at their garage sale fairly cheap. The West Hartford one usually has 6-12 of them each time I've been there and no one really looks at them.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> Thanks. Any idea if they sell roof rack parts at those sales too? I have an old box sitting in the garage. Just need a way to attach it to my roof.



I've seen foot packs and bars there, you just need to know what you're looking for and to make sure everything is in the box.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2014)

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/spo/4771073465.html


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 21, 2014)

Chainlove.com  has the Yakima Skybox 12 for $259.99 on right now. I've seen it come up several times over the last few weeks


----------

